# Hat Cord.



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am looking for a 'dark green' hat cord (w/Acorns). I only need 1-2. I have come across them on some U.S. sites online but they usually have a minium order of 12-14 for dark green cords. I would be grateful if anybody can help me out? Thank you.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 26, 2011)

what the hell is a hat cord?  really, you mean a dummy cord like I use sailing that has alligator clips on both ends one for the collar and one for the hat?  or the cord like on Benny Hill's doorman uniform hat?


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you. No! Ha..ha! Campaign Hat or Service Hat Cords!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.cowboyhatstore.com/bands_index/index.htm


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 27, 2011)

Nah...  not gonna post the "Branded" Theme Song....  I thought about it....


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 27, 2011)

JAB said:


> http://www.cowboyhatstore.com/bands_index/index.htm



That is regular green - 'Detached Enlisted Mens cord. I am still looking for dark green!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 27, 2011)

lol, well thats the only place I have bought from back when I wore a funny hat.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you anyway.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 27, 2011)

Best I can find http://www.paradestore.com/detail.aspx?ID=889

Although I only want 1-2 (spare) not 12.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jan 27, 2011)

The only ones I'm aware of are the yellow cords enlisted Cavalry and gold & black commissioned officers cords also used by Cavalry people on their stetsons. Many LE agencies use the stetson and/or campaign hat so perhaps  you can look at LE uniform suppliers.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 27, 2011)

Trip_Wire said:


> The only ones I'm aware of are the yellow cords enlisted Cavalry and gold & black commissioned officers cords also used by Cavalry people on their stetsons. Many LE agencies use the stetson and/or campaign hat so perhaps you can look at LE uniform suppliers.



I will do! Thank you.


----------

